

Google+ should and will succeed as Information discovery Platform  - karambir
http://www.nainomics.in/2011/12/google-should-and-will-succeed-as.html

======
akarambir
here is an article from Computer which also talks about How Google products
become Google+ features

[http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9222547/Why_Google_wi...](http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9222547/Why_Google_will_become_Google_s_only_product)

